# Looking forward for a good T shirt Dropshipper



## ijazzaky (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi friend,

My name is Tuan Jeely from sri lanka. I am looking for someone to print and dropship my Tshirts. 

my orders are not that big. I therefore guess the print method will be DTG.

Anyway, once we talk more, we will agree on the best way forward. However, here are the minimum requirements so far.

- DTG printing (very simple text-based design of 3 colors)
- Must be able to print small orders of even one tshirt
- Size of the design is: 12" x 16" (Width x Height)
- if you have payoneer so we can easily pay you from payoneer. or any other methods pls let me know

Please indicate the following in your reply:

- Type of printing
- Printing price
- Shipping price. I prefer to use USPS since my target market is with USA. also i need shipping price for canada, australia and Uk
- Days you will take to ship to my customers from the time I send you the order ( processing time )
- Brand of the tshirt, colors available and sizes (we prefer gildan brand :i.e gildan 2000, gildan 2000l ).
- Will the dropship service be blind (i.e. customer to think it is coming from me and not you)
- Any other costs, e.g back print

we already have tshirts stores and websites, so if we start talking ASAP we will have made millions before the year ends.


Thanks and wishing you all the best in your businesses.

Tuan Jeely
[email protected]


----------

